# storm in columbus ohio, jan 2nd



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

here are a few of the truck preped and ready to roll before the storm...


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

here are some more...


----------



## plowbabe (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice set-up Shawn

Babe


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks... worked pretty well LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

here are a couple vids... sorry about the camera work but im still learing how to plow and do the camera at the same time.

vid 1





vid 2





vid3-its really short but didnt know how to make it a pic.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice equipment


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

already putting her to work i love it . those new saber lights look pretty bright


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks, yeah i like the new night saber 2s they are definitely brighter than the originals.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

RhinoL&L;475327 said:


> here are a couple vids... sorry about the camera work but im still learing how to plow and do the camera at the same time.
> 
> vid 1
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, keep both hands on the wheel when you plow. You are not that old so you should not have forgot about 10 and 2 from Drivers Ed.Nice pics


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks good.

I like how brian puts his logo on the belt. I should get them for all my plows, with my fleet he would have to pay me LOL


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

Good looking truck, first time I've seen the new meyer lighst or I just haven't been paying attention.


----------



## RhinoL&L (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks for the comments. yeah i hadnt seen the new lights until i got this plow... i really like them so far.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

RhinoL&L;475484 said:


> thanks for the comments. yeah i hadnt seen the new lights until i got this plow... i really like them so far.


yeah, the older ones are getting easier to find used. They get moisture in them easy, hope they used a better gasket and more silicone on the inside.


----------



## plowbabe (Jan 1, 2007)

Ron ~ how many baffles you looking for??? We may have a great deal for you.

Babe


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful truck- Team Ford!! Good Luck with it.


----------

